# Test der Testeffektivität!?!?



## megalomaniac (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme einfach nicht drauf, Recherche in im ARchiv oder bei Google haben mir auch nicht weitergeholfen:

Es gibt Testtools, mit denen man die Effizienz der Testabdeckung durch Unit-Tests prüfen kann. Ich meine wohlbemerkterweise nicht den Abeckungsgrad!
Diese Tools ändern einen zufälligen Teil im Quellcode und prüfen dann, ob diese Änderung durch einen vorhandenen Unit-Test bemerkt wird. Es gibt eine Bezeichnung für diese Art von Test, aber ich komme nicht drauf. Ich denke immer "Toleranztest", aber das ist es nicht...

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir kurzfristig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Murray (12. Nov 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Unterschied zwischen "Effizienz der Testabdeckung" (wofür Du eine Bezeichnung suchst) und "Abdeckungsgrad" (wofür Du keine Bezeichnung suchst) noch nicht klar geworden


----------



## XHelp (12. Nov 2010)

Sicher, dass es nicht nur ein theoretischer Ansatz ist?
"...Diese Tools ändern einen zufälligen Teil im Quellcode..." ist, spontan gesagt, nicht die trivialste Funktion:
- relevante Stelle finden
- relevante Stelle nach Funktion analysieren
- rausfinden was sinnvoll zu ändern ist
- rausfinden in was man es sinnvoll ändern kann


----------



## megalomaniac (12. Nov 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hab jetzt doch schon selber gefunden: MUTATIONSTEST ist das Zauberwort...

Mutation testing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

